# bill of attainder



## buttercups

Apreciez orice sugestii...


----------



## farscape

N-am idee cum ar fi asta în contextul divanelor şi parlamentelor  romăneşti, dar după wiki  (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_of_attainder) este un decret prin  care un nobil este lipsit de rang/titlu, i se confiscă averile şi este  "pregătit" pentru a fi judecat ca un om de rând.

Later,


----------



## buttercups

Şi pentru mine Wiki a fost prima resursă....

E greu de găsit un echivalent direct în româneşte. Voi explica pur şi simplu despre ce e vorba..

Mulţumesc.


----------



## ccdan

farscape said:


> şi este  "pregătit" pentru a fi judecat ca un om de rând.


din contra, "a bill of attainder" este o prevedere juridica (sa zicem un fel de lege) care pedepseste pe cineva pentru o infractiune direct, fara nici un fel de proces (cu alte cuvinte sunt declarati vinovati direct de catre lege, fara vreun proces)


----------



## farscape

Era doar o figură de stil, apropos de aplicarea legii la omenii de rând  in feudalism 

Ai dreptate, _a bill of attainder_ este un act prin care puterea  legislativă (parlament) se substituie puterii juridice şi  condamnă/pedepseşte o anume persoană sau un anume grup de persoane. În  feudalism, legislativul era cine făcea legea pământului, de la rege până  la boier... 

Americanii au avut mare grijă în constituţia lor să excludă  posibilitatea emiterii unor astfel de decrete (legi) - _bill of attainder_  - reafirmând astfel separarea puterilor in stat.

Best,


----------

